# I.D Fish please ??



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Yesterday I went to Conroe and caught a few fish. I think I caught my first Kentucky spotted bass here on Conroe and threw it back thinking it's a large mouth. I wanted to taste it to see if they tasted the same as AR Kentucky bass but throw em back. I didn't know until I went home and see the pics of the fish with orange-red eyes and the spot patterns and the shoulder fins attached instead of separation. What Y'all think?

This bass also has some unique black spot marking on the tale and a heart-shaped marking on the top. That's why I assumed it's a large mouth and threw it back. But then I remember Kentucky bass in AR has the same ability to have black patch anywhere on there body and mouth.


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Looks like LM to me.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Largemouth. I usually see those spots around the mouth, some type of algae, not harmful, Lot of Fayette fish we caught at certain times of year had them.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Here's one from AR from last week to compare side by side.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

and then there's this dude that looks like a fat striper. I think it's a hybrid.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

a few more Conroe hybrids. They are getting bigger and fatter by the day.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Fat Hybrids with eggs there.


----------



## lost-in-salt (Aug 12, 2005)

That fish is regular largemouth. The black spots occur often and I see them in the winter to spring the most. I have read a few articles that said it is a result of a high protein diet.


----------



## Family Style (Jun 15, 2004)

I caught a fish with a spot like that at PK. We were fishing cut shad for Stripers. We caught the same black bass five times in three days on cut shad!


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Best way to tell if it is Kentucky bass is look at tongue. 
There will be a dark spot. Also a distinct odor in mouth.


----------



## jigfisher (Jun 15, 2011)

LM


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

LM bass. The one from AR is a Kentucky spotted... Notice more jagged black line..

Rule on Hybrid vs Striper - Hybrids only have one unbroken line all the way to the tail, and Stripers have more than one/several unbroken... You can also look at tooth patch in mouth, but I've found that it is hard to tell the difference, especially on juveniles...

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Can someone please post pics of one if you catch them in Texas. I think Kentucky bass thrives in cooler water in most upper Northern Lakes.Thanks!!


----------

